# constitutive criticism



## nereza (Feb 24, 2012)

*Constructive  Criticism*

I was looking on getting some_ constructive_  criticism on my dragon skull I bin working on, it not a fursuit but It might be a fursuit prop  
this is a work in progress on it..  I still have lots more to do but I figure i could use the advice before I finish it anyways   http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff116/hikaru38/lenas stuff/headtrunaround.jpg


----------



## Monster. (Feb 24, 2012)

...I assume you mean _Constructive_ criticism.

Whatever that skull is going to be, it looks pretty good. The only problem I have is it's not very well balanced on each side. It looks bigger/longer on the right side (viewer's left).


----------



## Teal (Feb 24, 2012)

Monster. said:


> ...I assume you mean _Constructive_ criticism.
> 
> Whatever that skull is going to be, it looks pretty good. The only problem I have is it's not very well balanced on each side. It looks bigger/longer on the right side (viewer's left).


 Yeah, they're uneven. Looks cool though.


----------



## nereza (Feb 24, 2012)

thank you so much for you help I see what you mean ^^

I have to say that some (not all) of the balance is literally cus it off balance, the side with the horn is heavier so it leaning a bit to the side ... idk what to do about that sculpturally I was thinking of putting something in the broken horn to even out the weight but I think once it molded and cast I wont have that problem as much.
As for it use, it might be hanging off a belt with other skulls on a barbarian / tribal type outfit for my upcoming suit if not it just sit around the house looking pretty


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

It looks quite decent, but the eye sockets seem to be misshapen a little.


----------



## nereza (Feb 26, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It looks quite decent, but the eye sockets seem to be misshapen a little.


how so can you elaborate on that critic a bit?


----------



## nereza (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you all for you constructive help. 

Iâ€™m a little bit father in the project now and Iâ€™m still open to constructive criticisms to help me out as a artist. As for how far along I am I still not done with it by any means.. but the worst of it is done I just need to smooth things out add texture and teeth and probably more detail work after that.. but it probably about 60 percent done in the sculpting part. next is mould making ... which is going to be Interesting to say the least ..

Here is a link to it current state http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff116/hikaru38/wipskull22.jpg


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice scultputre, though I think the design looks too mammalian, and the musculature structure implied by the skull's shape seems confusing.


----------



## nereza (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you for the critic.
I can kind of see were your coming from with the skull shape...
although since dragons are mythical creatures I gave my self quite a bit of artist freedom with it designee which I just kind of let it form it own destine  along the way could be both a blessing and a curse on my part â€¦ not sure 

I see what I can do with the shape to make it make more seance .. but I likely will not be changing the the overall desine at this point in the sculpting possess .. 

None the less thank you for you help. :smile:


----------



## Zazi (Jun 17, 2012)

This looks WAY better than the stuff I can do XD Maybe smoothing the skull out (to get rid of the marks caused by shaping the clay) and maybe adding little pores on it if you REALLY want it to be realistic. Adding all those tiny holes would take a while, but I think the result would make it look more like bone than clay


----------



## nereza (Jun 18, 2012)

... that's exactly what I already mentioned I have left to do on it.( if you read my post above ^ )
but thank you for you for the advise and for the complement.
it something I'm intending on doing.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks awesome! I love how the horns aren't just sticking out of place.  Although....he seems to have a bit of an underbite. Unless that's what you were going for.


----------



## nereza (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you 
as for the under bite that just because I have yet to add the rest of the teeth as of yet, once the teeth are in it should be fairly even.. ish.. (as you may see the sculpture is missing teeth  on all sides except the bottom front, witch I may redo ..)


----------



## Lakra (Jun 28, 2012)

I know it's super late for this, but it looks great!


----------



## nereza (Jul 15, 2012)

thank you for the complement :-D

I bin quite busy lately so I haven't had the chance to work on it in a wileâ€¦ so it actually not to late yet for comments and criticisms. Even if it was learning from my past mistakes can help improve my future work. so its next to always appreciated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the mammalian content is a good thing, I thought it looked very like a deer skull actually when I first opened the image, and that skull shape is good for dragons in my opinon. 

If I was going to critcise it it would only be for the sake of it.


----------



## nereza (Jul 24, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 25, 2012)

Should look great once you smooth it out and change the color up a bit!


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

It's really cool. I like the asymmetry! It gives it a bizarre sort of appeal.
Also, it reminds me of Demon Hunter's Summer of Darkness album art.
It keeps giving me an error when I try to upload or link to an image of the album art. Failure.


----------



## nereza (Aug 1, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe thank you for your comment and complement. as for your comment on color the clay really has nothing to do with the color of final outcome.. this is a base essentially , witch will be molded then cast then painted ... so in the sculpting phase I have little to no power over the color except for the brand of clay I use
but what I plan on doing once it done and molded is to give it a aged look in the painting process but I still have a ways to go.

ProjectCrash  thank you very much for the complement.
although wouldn't asymmetry in a skull context be a bad thing ..? would you be able to point how the skull is asymmetric so I can work to make it a bit more symmetrical 
or do you just mean by the one broken horn ? in witch case forget I ask...


----------

